# Switching from BT to talktalk



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I recently range up and cancelled my BT Internet because they couldn't match the deal I am getting with talktalk.

I ordered the talktalk through there website.

My question is, do talktalk contact BT and sort out the phone number etc,? They say they contact your old ISP but its not clear as to what about. 

Also I think I will be charged £30 if I don't obtain a mac code from BT? 

Do I still need to contact BT for my code if talktalk say they handle everything?


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

I did the same a few years ago and Talk Talk did everything - no need to contact BT.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

i did the same talk talk will handle everything , i also got a £50 voucher and its only cost of line rental for 18 months winner


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

I believe there's no requirement to obtain the MAC code from your existing Internet Service Provider - all that is sorted between the existing and new ISP.

Talk Talk should send you your new router / modem through the post and give you the date of when to plug it it.

Hope this helps

Rich


----------

